# tied fleece blankets



## Barn Yarns (Oct 7, 2012)

has anyone here made them? about how long does it take to complete one? 

thanks!


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

We make them.
It is a great project for a kid to make as gifts for friends.
It takes..about an hour if you really take your time and stop for snacks and drinks.

You lay 2 pieces of fleece down and cut the edges.
Then tie the strips of the edges together.
Ta Da.
It is better if you run along and do a stitch as well on the 'inside' of the ties as they can untie, but they don't come apart.
Just individual knots may loosen.
I just retie them.
Warm! Oh so warm!

We call them 'love blankets' because I told DS that I had tucked all of my love in between the 2 pieces of fleece before I tied them up.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

http://www.bellaonline.com/articles/art178413.asp

http://www.pinterest.com/pin/570338740279730973

http://www.pinterest.com/pin/92253492336561230/


----------



## Barn Yarns (Oct 7, 2012)

thank you both! id been hunting for about how long it was going to take. a friend of mine has asked me to make some for a raffle, but needs to know the cost involved before he will commit. 

i told him i would do some checking but my thought was it could be done in a few hours and depending on the cost of the fleece, could do one for well under $50. 

have any of you sold them? what was your asking price?

thank you again!


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

It doesnt take long. 
I did one for my now 8 year old when he was 4. It went through 2 Pre-k years (My oldest, then my youngest) and survived weekly washing during those times and is still going strong..


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

You might want to use Fiskars scissors for arthritis. Or, a rotary blade.


----------



## Barn Yarns (Oct 7, 2012)

Thank you Maura! I have both =) I remember seeing a rotory cutter that had like 5 blades on it.... but now i cant find it =(


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

I have made lots of them. You can even buy prints of dinosaurs, superheroes and princesses on the fleece. I always try and buy the fleece on sale as I have never sold one for more than $25 but then I don't live in a wealthy area. Any left over bits of fleece make great little tied doll blankets..and they sell too.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

If you have any long strips left, cut them thin (like a fat yarn) THEN I crochet them into the cutest ornaments...mini granny sqs.


----------



## Barn Yarns (Oct 7, 2012)

those are both great ideas! thank you! 

now i wanna goto town and get some so i can play more =) lol


----------

